# Schnelleres Internet



## LiquidCenTi (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
Da wir zuhause momentan sehr langsames internet haben (300k/bits , Telekom) Möchte ich meine eltern überzeugen einen neuen Vertrag abzuschließen.
Sie wollen aber leider weiter Telekom, naja ihr Geld^^.
Da mein Zimmer im 3 stock mit dicken wänden ist habe ich diese dinger hier: 

dLAN® 200 AV Wireless N ... Produktbeschreibung ... devolo AG
Als Vertrag habe ich denhier rausgeguckt: 

Call & Surf Comfort – endlos surfen und telefonieren zum Komplettpreis l Telekom

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, das der vertrag 16M/bits hat und die devolo teile bis zu 200M/bits und es gibt noch welche mit 500M/bits aber so einen vertrag gibt es doch garnicht.

unser Router ist der Telekom Router W701V, da werden wir warscheinlich einen neuen brauchen (wenn ja welchen) aber der neue braucht nicht mega viel Wlan reichweite haben weil wir ja eh die devolo teile haben.

Würde mich über hilfe sehr freuen.


----------



## Leckrer (12. Juli 2012)

Das bedeutet nur dass die Devolo Teile maximal so viel leiten können.


----------



## mrfloppy (12. Juli 2012)

ihr habt 300k leitung von der telekom, was willst denn jetzt nen 16M vertrag abschließen??? meinst das ist sinnvoll und machbar? denke eher weniger!


----------



## Leckrer (12. Juli 2012)

mrfloppy schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt 300k leitung von der telekom, was willst denn jetzt nen 16M vertrag abschließen??? meinst das ist sinnvoll und machbar? denke eher weniger!



Offtopic


----------



## Koji (12. Juli 2012)

Ich plauder mal ein bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen, da ich selbst in einem Systemhaus arbeite und wir auch Telekom-Vertriebspartner sind. Ich kenne mich auch mit den Tarifen eigentlich ziemlich gut aus.

Wie lange habt ihr den Vertrag schon? Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das die Telekom von selber nichts umstellt, man bleibt immer im selben Vertrag zu den selben Konditionen. ( Auch wenn diese bereits 4 Jahre alt sind. )
Selbst wenn sich die Gegebenheiten ändern und bei euch mehr Bandbreite verfügbar sein sollte, würde dich die Telekom nicht informieren. Daher lohnt es sich tatsächlich immer nachzufragen, da man auch unter anderem einige Euros im Monat sparen kann weil einige Tarife mit der Zeit einfach billiger geworden sind.

Und nur mal als Anmerkung: Diese dlan Dinger mit 200 oder 500 Mbit , das bedeutet die Übetragung in deinem internen Netzwerk. d.h was vom Router bei dir ankommt. Da geht nicht nur das Internet durch.  Und es gibt tätsächlich Interneverträge über 500 Mbit ( Ich meine bei der Telekom bis zu 622 Mbit ). Allerdings nicht im Privatkundenbereich sonder nur für Geschäftskunden via Standleitung mit direkter Glasfaseranbindung. Wäre aber auch für einen privat unmöglich zu bezahlen, sowas schlägt im Monat locker mit einem vierstelligen Betrag zu buche.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (12. Juli 2012)

Also unser vertrag ist schon sehr alt. Und die Telekom hat uns nie informiert. Da viele meiner freunde viel schnelleres internet haben habe ich einfachmal auf der internetseite der telekom geschaut. Danke ür die aufklärung mit devolo also werden die dinger sicher nicht limitieren.
16M/bits sind ja 16.000 k/bits und ich habe grade eine 300 k/bits downloadrate wenns hochkommt. Und wir zahlen 47€ pro monat. Ein umstieg würde sich also auf jedenfall lohnen. 
Mit dem router nochmal brauch ich da nen neuen?


----------



## Koji (12. Juli 2012)

Also dann würde sich ein Umstieg auf jeden Fall lohnen, da ihr keine Vertragsbindung mehr habt könnt ihr eine sogenannte VVL= Vertragsverlängerung machen und sogar in einen kleineren Vertrag umsteigen. ich weiß nicht was du nutzt. Das billigste ist der Call & Surf Comofort(5) mit analogen oder IP-Anschluss. Da zahlste 34,95€ für *bis zu* 16 Mbit und Festnetzflat. Darüber hinaus gibts noch die Entertain-Tarife, wenn du noch das TV-Angebot nutzen möchtest. Allerdings ist das nur bei einer "16 Mbit+"  Leitung möglich, asnosnten gibts nur Entertain-SAT.  Es gibt natürlich noch Call & Surf Basic für 29.99€, wäre aber quatsch da dort die Festnetzflat nicht drin ist.
ISDN-Anschluss kostet ca. 3€ mehr auf den Tarif.

Aber wie gesagt, es muss nicht sein das du die 16 Mbit auch bekommst. Im schlimmsten Fall ändert sich bei dir gar nichts bei der Bandbreite, auch wenn ihr umstellt. Eine Umstellung würde ich euch aber dringend raten, denn 47€ ist zu viel. Ob du einen neuen Router benötigst, weiß ich nicht. Was hast du denn zurzeit? Ansonsten kann man den auch für einen monatlichen Aufpreis von 3-4€ im Monat ( Je nach Modell ) bei der Telekom mieten. Hat den Vorteil das die dir den auch über die Garantie hinaus austauschen.


----------



## rabe08 (12. Juli 2012)

Koji schrieb:


> Ich plauder mal ein bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen, da ich selbst in einem Systemhaus arbeite und wir auch Telekom-Vertriebspartner sind. Ich kenne mich auch mit den Tarifen eigentlich ziemlich gut aus.
> 
> Wie lange habt ihr den Vertrag schon? Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das die Telekom von selber nichts umstellt, man bleibt immer im selben Vertrag zu den selben Konditionen. ( Auch wenn diese bereits 4 Jahre alt sind. )
> Selbst wenn sich die Gegebenheiten ändern und bei euch mehr Bandbreite verfügbar sein sollte, würde dich die Telekom nicht informieren. Daher lohnt es sich tatsächlich immer nachzufragen, da man auch unter anderem einige Euros im Monat sparen kann weil einige Tarife mit der Zeit einfach billiger geworden sind.
> ...


 
622Mbit/s ist das ATM-Max. ATM wird natürlich immer noch verkauft, ist aber nicht mehr so richtig Stand der Technik. Heute macht man sowas über IP. Interessanterweise ist DSL eine ATM-Technologie. Über IP verkauft Dir die Telekom, was Du willst. 1 GB/s ist gar nicht mehr so teuer, Dark Fibre so ab 2000€/Monat, ein Port inkl. 1GB/s und Flat bei der Telekom wird so um die 4000€/Monat Flat liegen, die Hardware zu Hause könnte man für unter 1000€ realisieren, ist natürlich nicht optimal, reicht aber für 1-3 Clients aus. Darüber würde ich mehr investieren, die billigen Dinger kriegen Probleme, wenn bei dem Speed mehr Connects gehandled werden müssen. Ach so, falls Du auf dem Land oder sonswie ungünstig wohnst, kann das mit dem Dark Fibre etwas teurer werden, in der Regel müssen die Dein Kabel heute immer noch extra für Dich verlegen, das teuerste, was ich bis jetzt erlebt habe waren so 8000€/Monat, die legen dann die Buddelkosten auf einen 2 Jahres Vertrag um... 

Ist natürlich für einen ambitionierten Gamer einer Muß!


----------



## KonterSchock (13. Juli 2012)

@*rabe08*

man kanns auch übertreiben (fürn Gamer ein muss) das ist unsinn und total übertrieben, eine 6K leitung langt dicke, mehr ist unötig, ich selbst bin bei der 1&1 bezahl 25€ in monat für ne 6K leitung und telefonFlat (festnetz) hab nie schwächen oder sonstiges erlebt, ich bin auch ein gamer und zocke auch online (BF3) ,eine 6K leitung langt auch in zukunft aus sprich für die nächstes par jahre. 

@*Paul-Leonard*
an eurer stelle würde ich euer Telekom vertrag Verlängern , aber mit neuen konditionen, am besten denn 35€ vertrag nehmen, 6K/16K leitung inkl neues modem (TELEKOM Speedport W723V Typ B)  ein kleineres model tuts auch , hauptsache auf denn neusten stand!

der vertrag ist top
Call & Surf Comfort – endlos surfen und telefonieren zum Komplettpreis l Telekom

Net schlecht,
*Speedport W 723V*
Details 
 monatlich  
            3,94€

*statt 129,99 €* einmalig
plus 6,95 € Versandkosten


----------



## K3n$! (13. Juli 2012)

-.-

@*KonterSchock*:
Man sollte nicht immer alles so wörtlich nehmen, was hier geschrieben wird. 
Auch wenn hier manchmal die [IRONIE]/[SARKASMUS]-Tags fehlen, kann man doch deutlich die Intention des Schreibers heraus lesen. 

@Toppic: 
Hast du den Verfügbarkeitscheck der Telekom mal gemacht ?
--> https://www.telekom.de/is-bin/INTER..._DE/-/EUR/ViewDSLQuickCheck-Start?popup=false

Der ist i.d.R. recht genau. 
Warum möchten deine Eltern unbedingt bei der Telekom bleiben ? (never change a running system ?)
Ich würde einfach auch mal die Kabelanbieter abklappern sowie andere DSL Anbieter. 
Die haben u.U. auch mal eigene Leitungen verlegt, wodurch du dort viel höhere Bandbreiten bekommen könntest. 

Und wie geschrieben: Die DLAN Teile sind für den internen Gebrauch. 
Dort KÖNNEN sie mit bis zu 200/500MBit/s übertragen. Von draußen kommt dann dein Internet, 
dass wiederum in deinem Fall nur 0,3MBit/s kann. Diese kleinen DLAN Adapter reichen in deinem Fall also vollkommen aus, 
die großen sind aber für Nutzer, die viel im Heimnetzwerk hin-und hersenden eine Überlegung Wert.


----------



## danomat (13. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden fall mal den verfügbarkeitstest machen und mal anrufen oder in tkom laden gehen. Dsl light hat keinen eigenen vertrag und wenn mehr verfügbar sein sollte bekommst du es auch. Normalerweise zahlt man für einen 6000er vertrag. Auch wenn nur 300 ankommen. 
War bei mir genauso


----------



## vampire1984 (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

also ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen den Tarif zu ändern. Wenn es so ein Alttarif ist,sollte man es definitiv machen, denn die monatlichen Kosten scheinen im Vergleich zur aktuellen Tarifstruktur schon recht hoch zu sein. Wenn ihr Pech habt, dann ist ein Wechsel erst zum Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit möglich.

Der Standardtarif wäre das Call&Surf Comfort (5). Da ist im Preis (34,95 EUR) die Telefonflat und Internetflatt für DSL 16000 drin, inkl. die Zusatzleistungen der Telekom. Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, ob bei Dir überhaupt die Geschwindigkeiten anliegen. Da kannst du, wie schon von anderen gesagt, über die Telekomseite ja mal eine Verfügbarkeitsprüfung machen (Telekom). Erst einmal egal wie schnell dein Hausanschluss dann tatsächlich ist, den Tarif zu wechsel macht jedenfalls Sinn.

Einen* neuen Router* brauchst du *nicht*. Bis DSL16000 funktioniert dein Alter definitiv. (Welche Modems und Router sind für DSL 16000 geeignet?)

Wenn DSL 16000 so ohne weiteres bei dir nicht möglich sein sollten, so kann man über DSL RAM (Infos: Was ist unter Rate Adaptive Mode (RAM) zu verstehen?) die vorhandene Bandbreite unter Umständen noch etwas erhöhen. Das musst du aber bei der Telekom (Mail Kontaktformular der Telekomseite reicht) beauftragen. Monatliche Zusatzkosten hast du da keine. Dein Router ist DSL RAM-fähig, sofern er die neuste Firmware drauf hat.
Bei meinen Eltern konnte man damit auf dem Land das DSL von 3000 auf 6000 aufbohren. Bei Bestandskunden ist DSL RAM nämlich nicht aktiviert.

Also am besten erst Verfügbarkeit prüfen, dann in den passenden Tarif wechseln und falls kein DSL 16000 möglich, über DSL RAM versuchen die Bandbreite zu pushen.

Einen neuen Router mieten würde ich aber nicht. So ein Gerät tauscht man in der Regel nicht aller 2 jahre aus. Da kauft man sich lieber selbst einen und zahlt somit nicht drauf. Miete zahlst du auch nach 5 Jahren noch, auch wenn die Gesamtmietkosten den Handelsverkaufspreis des Gerätes schon lange überstiegen haben.

Bei Kabelanbietern kann man natürlich auch schauen, ob da mehr Bandbreite geht, aber deine Eltern wollen ja eher bei der Telekom bleiben.... so schlecht sind die nun auch wieder nicht.

Du hast also gute Argumente für deine Eltern:
- bei Telekom bleiben
- weniger monatliche Kosten
- keine neue Hardware nötig
- unter Umständen schnelleres Internet


----------



## Koji (14. Juli 2012)

vampire1984 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich würde auf jeden Fall versuchen den Tarif zu ändern. Wenn es so ein Alttarif ist,sollte man es definitiv machen, denn die monatlichen Kosten scheinen im Vergleich zur aktuellen Tarifstruktur schon recht hoch zu sein. Wenn ihr Pech habt, dann ist ein Wechsel erst zum Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit möglich.
> 
> ...




Naja da kann ich dir nicht ganz recht geben. Ob das mit DSL-RAM möglich ist, sieht man meistens auch in der Verfügbarkeitsprüfung auf der Telekomseite. ( Wobei die auch nur zu 80% richtig liegt. ) Was man Ende geschaltet wird, sieht man in jeden Fall erst nach der Umstellung. Wenn in deinem Router ein ADSL2+ Modem integriert ist, würde das mit den 16 Mbit Leitung klappen. Allerdings wenn du noch so einen alten Speedport der 500er Reihe hast würde ich mir es überlegen nicht einen neuen mitzubestellen... die sind vom aussterben bedroht. Natürlich kannste den aber auch erst mal weiterhin nutzen bis er komplett tot ist.

Zum mieten bei der Telekom:

So ganz richtig ist das nicht. Du kannst einen Router für 3.95€ im Monat mieten. Natürlich haste da irgendwann die 129€ zusammen aber erst nach ca 2 1/2 Jahren. Da hat der Speedport meines Wissens nach sowieso keine Garantie mehr  Bei der Miete haste du aber zusätzlich den Vorteil, dass die dir den Router jederzeit austauschen, selbst wenn du keine Garantie mehr drauf hast. Finde ich eigentlich sehr praktisch. Außerdem ist das sowieso jederzeit kündbar. An dieser Stelle hat man auch kein Risiko.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (18. Juli 2012)

Danke für eure hilfe. Hab mal verfügbarkeitstest gemacht und herausgefunden das bei mir nur bis 6 mbits geht. Hab nochmal eine frage: wenn ich mit freunden ne lan machen würde und wir starcraft 2 online dpielen würden reicht das? Höchstens 3 leute. Und: wie gut muss das internet zum streamen von starcraft sein?


----------



## Leckrer (18. Juli 2012)

Paul-Leonard schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für eure hilfe. Hab mal verfügbarkeitstest gemacht und herausgefunden das bei mir nur bis 6 mbits geht. Hab nochmal eine frage: wenn ich mit freunden ne lan machen würde und wir starcraft 2 online dpielen würden reicht das? Höchstens 3 leute. Und: wie gut muss das internet zum streamen von starcraft sein?



Diese Tests kannste gleich in die Tonne kloppen...

Bei uns ist es ja angeblich auch immer verfügbar (100mbit :O)

Tatasache ist, dass ich hier maximal 256 kbit über Funk habe...


----------



## LiquidCenTi (18. Juli 2012)

Bei welchem anbieter hast du ?


----------



## Emerald Flint (18. Juli 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Diese Tests kannste gleich in die Tonne kloppen...
> 
> Bei uns ist es ja angeblich auch immer verfügbar (100mbit :O)
> 
> Tatasache ist, dass ich hier maximal 256 kbit über Funk habe...


 
die tests passen in der regel schon si pi mal daumen das da weltenoder wie bei dir universen dazwischen liegen ist sogutwie ausgeschlossen oder müsste für dich ein eigenes kabel vom HVT gezogen werden?

--------

man kann mit 1mbit schon online zocken also auch starcraft. sollte nun 3 mbit bei dir ankommen müsste es rein theoretisch gehen. also wir hatten auf unseren lans weniger probs mit dem inet als mit dem switch und den unterschiedlich starken rechnern die manchmal gebremst haben.

die frage würde ich mal im starcraft forum stellen doch vom prinzip wird da nicht so sau viel übertragen und es wird eher der upload probs machen als der download. das müsste man dann allerdings testen was nun letztendlich bei dir ankommt und du hochladen kannst um das genauer zu bestimmen doch probieren werdet ihr es eh auf jedenfall und sc1 oder c&c im lan wäre ja auch ne alternative wenn man beim genre bleibt denn sc2 könnt ihr alle bequem von zuhause aus daddeln dafür macht man keine LAN^^


----------



## LiquidCenTi (19. Juli 2012)

Also mein Vater hat heute bei der Telekom angerufen und meinte sie hätten ihm gesagt das wir bereits den Call und Surf comfort Vertrag haben. Es sollen laut ihrem Verfügbarkeitstest 3000 kbits verfügbar sein. Wenn ich ein lied downloade ( oder etwas anderes) habe ich aber nur 300kbits. Heute war es so, dass ich, als meine Schwester am familienpc unten ne Sendung gesehen hat ( super rtl now) ich nichtmal richtig musik im internet abspielen konnte. Was stört also unseren empfang das wir nur so eine geringe downloadrate haben? Bei kabeldeutschland sagt der verfügbarkeitstest 100.000 kbits. Wäre das besser so einen vertrag zu nehmen?


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juli 2012)

Hast du zuhause nur 300kbits oder meinst du 300kB/s? 300kbits sind nämlich deutlich weniger..


----------



## LiquidCenTi (19. Juli 2012)

Also standard ist ja ne 16000 er leitung bei der telekom. Ich habe 300 von der selben einheit, sorry komme da immer durcheinander.


----------



## Abufaso (19. Juli 2012)

Was sagt denn http://www.speedtest.net/ ?


----------



## JensderRoggi (19. Juli 2012)

deleted


----------



## robbe (20. Juli 2012)

Warum sagst du denn nicht gleich das Kabel D verfügbar ist? 
Im allgemeinen stimmen die Test von denen. Wären 100 Mbits in deinem Ort nicht ausgebaut, würde das dort auch nicht stehen, es sei denn es liegt ein Datenbankfehler vor.
Du musst ja auch nicht die 100er nehmen, vielleicht reichen dir ja auch 32 Mbit.

Achja, das man bei ner 3mbit Leitung ungefähr 300 kbit Download hat ist normal. (du solltest dich mal ein bisschen über die Einheiten informieren) Und das der Stream deiner Schwester die Leitung voll auslastet ist auch normal.
Warum bei dir nur so wenig verfügbar ist? Da musst du die Telekom fragen. Vermutlich ist der nächste verteiler einfach zu weit entfernt.


----------



## danomat (20. Juli 2012)

Meinst du mit download rate 300kbyte/s oder oder 300kbit?


----------



## robbe (20. Juli 2012)

Jetzt hab ich mich schon selber selber mit der Einheit verhaun. Mein in meinem Beitrag 300 kbyte.


----------



## danomat (20. Juli 2012)

Hin und her. Letztendlich musst du bei der tkom anrufen und deine situation abklären. Entweder die können aufstocken oder du rufst kabel deutschland an und informierst dich bei denen. 
Wenn du zu kabel wechselst musst du halt leider die kündigungsfrist bei tkom beachten


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2012)

> Wenn du zu kabel wechselst musst du halt leider die kündigungsfrist bei tkom beachten



Und auch das stimmt hier nur halb. 
Er könnte/die Eltern könnten parallel DSL via Telefondose und DSL via Kabeldose haben, 
ohne dass sich da ein Anbieter beschwert.
Einzig müsste man eben doppelt bezahlen.

Bei Kabel-D wären das also nochmal knapp 20-25€ monatlich dazu.


----------



## LiquidCenTi (20. Juli 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Was sagt denn Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test ?



http://www.speedtest.net/result/2074720380.png

Das ist bei dem Test rausgekommen :S


----------



## Polarcat89 (20. Juli 2012)

Passt für die von dir gebuchte Leitung.
Pings ist etwas schlecht, kann aber auch an deinem Heimnetzwerk liegen.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juli 2012)

Der Ping ist typisch für eine 3000er Leitung ohne Fastpath von der Telekom.


----------



## ZeroX360 (28. Juli 2012)

Falls das ganze hier noch Aktuell ist hier noch mein Senf dazu.

Also wenn du die Möglichkeit hast zur KDG zuwechseln würde ich das tun. Das mit der Verfügbarkeit bedeutet nur wie weit deine Region ausgebaut ist wenn 100.000 dann kannste das auch buchen wenn du es brauchst heist es. 
So die Anschlüsse die ich für die KDG installiert hab kamen bei den 100er Anschlüssen so 90-105 an, solang es keine NE3 Störung gibt und die Zuleitung zur Dose und Modem nicht 30Jahre alt ist sonst einfach neues Koax verlegen.
Aber ich hab auch schon Pferde kotzen sehen was das verrottete Kabel angeht.

Solltest du Probleme mit der Restlaufzeit haben ist das auch kein Problem meistens...
Mit Kabeldeutschland lässt sich gut verhandeln so sind mal locker 6 Freimonate drinne.
Entweder sagt ihr das selber bei der Bestellung oder wenn der Techniker Vorort sagt ihm das einfach. 
Da konnten wir auch die "Save-Hotline" anrufen und habens kurz abgequatscht und meistens wurden Freimonte vergeben.

Aber nicht gleich sagen ich will 6 Freimonate haben weil die wollen das vermeiden aber einen Storno wollen sie natürlich ebenfalls nicht.  

Wenn noch fragen sind frag wenn nicht dann nicht falls sich das Thema schon erledigt hat.


----------

